# Isaac



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like were about to see if the Billions of Tax payer money spent on rebuilding sea walls and such are about to hold up..

Hope its not a CF like the Katrina and hope they get everybody out of dodge!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

If it's like every other C1 hurricane I've lived through, I'll see some leaves fall into the yard. Seriously, folks, sh*t don't get serious until a cat 3 storm.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2012)

so in general people arent hitting the road? I thought they said the warm waters of the Gulf would bump it up to a C2?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Even if it does...

Q: What's the difference between a high Cat 1 storm and a low Cat 2 storm?

A: Media attention.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, growing up in a hurricane prone area most people probably won't think twice about this one. It's forecast to make landfall as a strong category 1 or weak cat 2. Like MS said, shit don't get serious until they start hinting at it being a cat 3.

If I'm not mistaken I believe pre-Katrina, the sea walls in new orleans were only designed for a category 3 storm. Katrina turned into such a CF because it was a cat 5 when it make landfall.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Let's see if this works to automatically update as NOAA updates the forecast:







Actually, Katrina hit at a Cat. 3. The only reason it was so bad for N.O. was because Nagin is a douche nozzle, the city didn't take responsibility for its citizens and blamed the fed for not getting involved, and Nagin is a complete ass hat. Oh, Katrina also hit in the perfect spot. 10 miles east or west and it wouldn't have been all that bad.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm just glad it's going over that way instead of the original track which may have dampened my camping plans for northern GA this weekend.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a chuckle out of the news this morning where they kept referring to it as a "disorganized" storm. Maybe it has ADD or is just dyslexic.

Anyway, they were talking about 10-20 in. of rain. Absent any wind at all, that's a lot of water to deal with.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 27, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Anyway, they were talking about 10-20 in. of rain. Absent any wind at all, that's a lot of water to deal with.


Yeah, the flooding will be more of a problem then the winds.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Let's see if this works to automatically update as NOAA updates the forecast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget Landrew (or however you spell it) refusing to take FEMA funds unless she had personal control of them. That delayed FEMA a few days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 27, 2012)

I think both of ya'll are forgetting that it was Bush's fault...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

I was alluding to that. Katrina brought to light the fact that Bush had a hurricane generating machine.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> I think both of ya'll are forgetting that it was Bush's fault...


Still is.

Always will be.

Dang, Bush sure was/is/will be forevermore a troublemaker!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2012)

And he hates black people.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

^^I still LOL when I think about that. Mike Meyers face was priceless.


----------



## rktman (Aug 27, 2012)

I had to make a quick trip to New Orleans the day before Katrina. I'm a Missouri native so I don't know much about hurricanes but while driving the radio was screaming "get out, get out, get out....." The residents were walking around like it was no big deal, and outbound traffic was not extremely heavy. It has really skewed my view of "Hurricane Victims".


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 27, 2012)

What's funny - not "ha-ha" funny, but "you stupid morons" funny - is that in Bush's book, he mentions one of his big regrets is that he didn't just freaking take over when he had Blanco, Landrieu, and Nagin all sitting at the same table and it took him about three minutes to realize they were complete incompetent CF's, Louisiana's Three Stooges. He mentions actually telling one of them (Landrieu I think) to STFU because she was babbling (though certainly he told her in a much more politically correct, presidential way). But he was legitimately concerned they would scream bloody murder if he did federalize the effort. He made the offer; they refused; the rest is history.

You didn't see Republican governed states Mississippi or Alabama having the same problems after the fact now did you, and now....

_wait....what....??? No, Admins, you can't force me to take it to the Politics room! I will say what I want, when I want, and where I wa......._

:Chris:

rlyflag:

:banned:


----------



## MGX (Aug 27, 2012)

How dare Bush Obama hit N.O. with another Hurricane!


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I'm just glad it's going over that way instead of the original track which may have dampened my camping plans for northern GA this weekend.


I'm sure you'll still pitch a tent no matter the weather.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2012)

^Absolutely!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, got the word from on high that non-essential personnel shall not report to work tomorrow or Wednesday. Cool by me. :bananapowerslide:

And HFS, I also found out that one of the engineers is evacuating to Dallas this afternoon! He and his wife are from California, she's scared sh*tless (no lie), and he doesn't want his Prius flooded (double no lie)!!! :lmao: I snortled.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 27, 2012)

Stay safe down there MS! Enjoy the PB&amp;J from the comforts of your own home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> ...he doesn't want his Prius flooded ...


The cost of electric vehicles will necessarily skyrocket.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember Nagin's 'chocolate city' remark?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 28, 2012)

Day 1 in hurricane lockdown. Overall morale is high. Troops haven't gone goofy yet and there is enough beer in the fridge for the duration. Wind is light to moderate and sun is shining with blue skies above. Me thinks I won't be working on Thursday either. Will check hotline tomorrow (Day 2). Will try to update EB HQ of leaves on oak trees when they decide to fall onto the lawn. Poor soldiers just trying to photosynthesize for the betterment of their own tree... only to be taken out by category 1 winds. That bastard, Isaac. May go on walk later with children to the park.

Please say a prayer or two for the leaves that will no longer serve their trees.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 28, 2012)

2 of the 3 gas stations at the same intersection that i pass as I go to work jumped their prices overnight from $3.75 to $3.99 per gal.

Needless to say, even though I still had a 1/3 tank I filled up a the station that was still $3.75.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2012)

Gas went up twenty cents yesterday at some stations I pass.

Luckily my tank is full, or close on it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Need to update...coworkers said they saw $4.10/gal this morning on their way in. 3.75 to 4.10 in Illinois!!!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 28, 2012)

The media's to blame on this one, news idiots were blaring about the "hurricane" and how its impacting fuel prices and that YOU BETTER FILL UP NOW!!! Who's _really_ impacting the fuel prices again? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't breathe, reading your gas prices.

&lt;--- $3.24


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck to those in affected areas!

The good news is that is cancelled Day 1 of the RNC. Maybe Hurricane J_____ can return the favor next week for the Dems.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, according to the 10 am update, we're now on the east side of the storm. Not that it matters.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2012)

csb said:


> I can't breathe, reading your gas prices.


Sorry kiddo.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 28, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> The good news is that is cancelled Day 1 of the RNC. Maybe Hurricane J_____ can return the favor next week for the Dems.


Joyce



csb said:


> I can't breathe, reading your gas prices.
> 
> &lt;--- $3.24


$3.95 here, same as B.I. (before Isaac). Actually prices came down at some stations to $3.87.


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2012)

egads!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 28, 2012)

Now the eye is projected to go smack over the house. Already losing leaves and a couple of dead limbs.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 28, 2012)

Master Slacker...professional eb.com spammer and weather blogger. Nice.

Seriously, stay dry. Follow those little swirly evac signs on the highway if you have to get out of town...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 28, 2012)

Still windy, but just dark now. Until the sun rises, I will not be able to update you on how many leaves have been murdered. Two casualties thus far, though... Two beers have given their lives so that I may be able to have my thirst quenched. Please say a prayer for the others in the fridge.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2012)

Windy as balls this morning and, yet again, this storm is changing its course. I can't say I've seen a storm change paths so many times so late in the game. It's a slow mover so we'll be in this all day. Now it's going to be further west of us.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 29, 2012)

The slow movement means rain and flooding could become a serious problem. Stay high and dry MS.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

How windy are balls anyway?

If I were in low lying lands and unsure about the water control system, I'd be concerned. 10-20 in. rain is a lot of water to deal with.

Glad you're in good shape, MS I hope it stays that way for you, but I suspect there will be more beer casualties.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2012)

There's only one engineer who could design a stormwater system to handle that sort of storm...


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 29, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> There's only one engineer who could design a stormwater system to handle that sort of storm...


*queue dramatic music*


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2012)

Been a slow drizzle for the past hour or so now. It's quite something to see large oak trees sway in the wind and imagine how much energy really is in even a category 1 hurricane. I don't foresee non-essential personnel being asked to report to work tomorrow since this thing will be over us until at least tomorrow noonish.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2012)

Since it's on my mind now, I was reminding Mrs. MS about the last hurricane we went through (Gustav, before the kiddos) and how we sat on the front porch and watched the wind and rain while getting smashed. I reminded her how much fun we had. Then she reminded me that she didn't have as much fun as me since that was the day she threw up in the azaleas. Ahhhh, good times.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2012)

are you getting paid for the inclement weather time off or do you have to use vacation time to cover it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Then she reminded me that she didn't have as much fun as me since that was the day she threw up in the azaleas.


How does alcohol infused vomit work as an azalea fertilizer?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 29, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Since it's on my mind now, I was reminding Mrs. MS about the last hurricane we went through (Gustav, before the kiddos) and how we sat on the front porch and watched the wind and rain while getting smashed. I reminded her how much fun we had. Then she reminded me that she didn't have as much fun as me since that was the day she threw up in the azaleas. Ahhhh, good times.


On the news this morning they were showing footage from last night where a reporter was at a Hurricane Party in the French Quarter. The reporter was asking them if it was really a good idea to be hanging out at a bar during a storm like this. The patrons response was that if anything were to go wrong you have all these other people who are with you that could help you and that it was really the safest place to be...

...all I could think to myself is that much may be true, but if the shit hits the fan you are surrounded by a bunch of drunks. How are they going to be any help?


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 29, 2012)

I read this morning that Entergy has 400,000 customers out. Not horrendous or anything, but nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2012)

> ...all I could think to myself is that much may be true, but if the shit hits the fan you are surrounded by a bunch of drunks. How are they going to be any help?


I see they have adopted the EB.com business model.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> > ...all I could think to myself is that much may be true, but if the shit hits the fan you are surrounded by a bunch of drunks. How are they going to be any help?
> 
> 
> I see they have adopted the EB.com business model.


yup. Couldn't hurt. "they're sharing a drink called loneiness but it's better than drinking alone"


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2012)

We had the power go out right after my last post (2 hours), but now it's back on. Strange. It'll probably go out again before it's over. No biggie. It wasn't that bad with the windows open and a natural 40 mph fan on. Still no significant rain, although the yellow stuff on the radar is practically on top of us. We walked the street earlier and all the kids are flying their kites. Small branches down and a ton of leaves. Hopefully some of the branches that liberated themselves during Gustav will finally make their way to the ground this go around.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2012)

I mourn the CABs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I mourn the CABs.


Define CAB...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > ...all I could think to myself is that much may be true, but if the shit hits the fan you are surrounded by a bunch of drunks. How are they going to be any help?
> ...


Well, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I mourn the CABs.
> ...


Cold Alcoholic Beverage or Cold Ass Beer.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2012)

This is the dumbest fucking stoirm ever. Stalls like a girl learning todrive a stckk shift. If itwerennt for the power being ouit itd be ok. But its just rain rain rain. Wtf is "dry'? Shti. Wish this bastardfd would just move on. Slow pile of poo. The wind isn't wven that bad anymore. GO mother fkcer


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like Isaac is scheduled to dump on Louisville this Sunday...the day of the first football game of the year. Damn hurricanes.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw this on the news briefly, it looks like every time a Hurrican rolls through Morgan Beach, Alabama it uncovers more of this mystery ship at the beach

pretty cool!

http://photos.orangebeach.ws/2008/September/Mystery-Ship-at-Fort-Morgan/13985461_6hVXQV#!i=1028355125&amp;k=AYtQa


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2012)

getting dumped on now...last night and all day today so far...


----------



## Rockettt (Sep 4, 2012)

Everything must be good down there? Just got back from florida. Few down last tuesday just after it swooped through. plane was delayed a bit but most had pushed west from floriday. looks like some of the places got enough water to be destructive. hope all is well!


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 4, 2012)

^ I just got back from FL as well. I was in Orlando Sat-Mon.


----------



## Rockettt (Sep 5, 2012)

no kidding. i flew down to orlando tuesday and got back monday. hot and muggy down there. i had enough was ready for the cool NY weather again....though its just rained since i got back. yay.


----------

